# Daytime parking in Bournemouth



## bofb (May 29, 2008)

Visiting Bournemouth with the kids in April and would like to spend some time parked up as near to beach as poss. (Daytime only - not overnight.)
Could anyone advise me of suitable places?


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Car park at bottom of Branksome Chine right on the beach. Only thing I can't tell you is if there's a height barrier, I've only ever been with a car.

Branksome Chine is on the Poole side of Bournemouth on the way out to Canford Cliffs (very posh). I spent at least one holiday a year here as a kid.

JohnW


----------



## freestyla (May 28, 2008)

bofb

be aware that Branksome Chine is currently undergoing some major coastal defence work and the car park is off limits.

Alum Chine is another option although it may be tight for a larger MH.

Colin


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi, I live near Poole . You will find it very hard to get a MH close to a beach, in fact that goes for most of Dorset, which has got only limited access to the sea. The chine beach car parks between Bournemouth and Sandbanks will not take MH's and the roads to the west of the town all the way to Sandbanks are fitted with bays that are cars only even though they are free.
Your best bet is to go to Sandbanks and park at the meters at the side of the road. I am not sure of the cost in the Summer for all day but in the winter it's not expensive. There were plenty of MH's doing it last Sunday. 
Best bet is to go to the Borough of Poole 's and Bournemouth's web sites and see what info you can get.
Where are you coming from for your day out?
Ray

I see it is Easter you are coming so should not be as busy as Summer 

from Poole website:
Beach Car Parks 
Relevant to the following car parks:

Banks Rd (on street)
Branksome Chine (off street)
Branksome Dene (off street)
Brudenell Ave (on street)
Sandbanks Rd (on street)
Sandbanks car park (off street)
Shore Rd (off street)
Western Road (off street)

Charges between 1 October and 30 April 
Time limit Charge 
Up to 24 hours £1.00


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Not quite Bournemouth and not quite a bathing beach - but a very nice spot to park and plenty there for the kids:
http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=50.710763&lon=-1.972779&z=18.4&r=0&src=msl

There were several M/Hs parked there last time we visited, some large bays around the headland. Poole Quay five minutes walk.


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

We were in Bournemouth for the day this week, looks like the area is fast becoming anti motorhome zone. They are doing away with any spontaneous parking for anything other than cars and motor cycles. There are a few car parks but parking is very limited. 
The signs say "strictly cars and motor cycles only, no cooking or overnight parking".
Get around that if you can.


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

buttons said:


> We were in Bournemouth for the day this week, looks like the area is fast becoming anti motorhome zone. They are doing away with any spontaneous parking for anything other than cars and motor cycles. There are a few car parks but parking is very limited.
> The signs say "strictly cars and motor cycles only, no cooking or overnight parking".
> Get around that if you can.


oh, that's a shame 8O only last summer we were able to park in the one on Bath Rd, just behind Harry Ramsden's and in the one off Pinecliff Rd. Anyone know if MH can still park on the prom, up toward Boscombe Peir (at some horrendous price the last time we did, admittedly)? 
-H


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi, 

If you want to park in Poole, use the Thistle Hotel Car Park, £4 for the day or £8 24 hours. No barriers.

Pay the car park attendant as you go in, not the Hotel!

Peter


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

I think that the Bath rd park is still ok for something like your van but I'm fairly sure that the east cliff is cars only.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

See:

http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/dor.htm

for specific information about MH parking in Bournemouth. The whole site is very useful.

This is an extract:

_I recognise that as a Council we must strive to welcome and accommodate visitors while addressing the impact their choice of vehicle might have on the environment. As you have identified we do have Queens Road and Kings Park and this may be the only option for the larger campervan type vehicles. I do however recognise that we should make additional space for larger vehicles (up to 17 seat minibuses) and perhaps small to medium campervans in some of our Town Centre surface car parks. To this end I have commissioned the construction of 4 bays for the exclusive use of larger vehicles at Central Car Park in Upper Hinton Road and at the Winter Gardens Car Park on Priory Road close to the Bournemouth International Centre. I have also made a provision at Berry Court Car Park on St Peters Road . All should be available for use by Easter 2009. This will amount to 10 spaces you and others with larger vehicles may be able to use, all sites being either in or close to the Town Centre._

As suggested above, going straight to the horse's mouth -ie the tourist office- will often get you a fast and satisfactory reply. If you print it then you know you're " official" wherever you finish up.

G


----------



## Raptor107 (Oct 25, 2011)

*Poole daytime parking*

Today we have been to Poole and Just confirming what Peter said 4 years ago (thanks Peter, it saved us hassle) Thistle hotel on The Quay still do parking. It is £3 for 4 hrs, £6 for 8hrs (pay and display) and you have to type in your vehicle reg into the machine, cameras monitor vehicles at entrance. There are signs along all other roads saying no camper vans !

Cheers
Dave


----------

